# Buying youth boots instead of Mens ?!



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking to buy my frist board, boots and bindings. I finally chose my board (it will be the K2 Raygun 150cm).

But now, I have issue looking for boots. I am a 24 years old men (130lbs) and I can't find SZ 6 boots. I was told not to buy kids/youth boots but since I am not that heavy I was wondering if it will really make a difference.

Is there a big difference between kids/youth boots and mens boots? Is a SZ 6 kids the same as a SZ 6 for men ?


Thank you,


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If I were you I'd buy a pair of Celcius Cloud 9...they're a womens boot but really its just the mens Cirrus in a smaller size. Before they started calling it the Cloud 9 they only offered it as a Unisex boot in a larger size range starting at a men's 5.


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

Buying women boots is not a bad idea, as long as they are not girly. I will look around and go back to different store to see what they have.

But any idea if buying youth boots is stupid or not ?

Thanks,


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

womens boots have lower backs tho dont they so the mens bindings might feel a little funny i think


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have no idea since I am buying my first equipment but it might be possible.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Children's boots are made VERY cheaply (crap insulation, for example) and are the softest boots on the market. Unless you are riding rails all day every day, they will be about as responsive as a boot constructed from wet spaghetti noodles. 

Salomon sells the smallest women's boots I could find. Perhaps they sell small men's boots as well. Otherwise, go with a stiff women's boot.


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

I will go to a shop tomorrow and try different Women's boots. Hopefully I will find something.

Thanks for your help guys,


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

S.Midd.92 said:


> womens boots have lower backs tho dont they so the mens bindings might feel a little funny i think


And youth booots wouldn't? And if they guy is a size 6 would it really matter.

I would suspect youth boots would be on the lower end of the quality scale while a good women's boot, such as the one I mentioned above, is equally comparable.


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've just tried some women boots size 7 and 8. The size 7 was definitely too tight for me but hte size 8 fit me perfectly. The size 8 were K2 (Women's Scene I believe) boots which was not too bad but still girly (for me).'

I guess I will look around for size 8 women boots and for the bindings a size M should do it but depends on the brand.


Any good (all-mountain) women boot you would recommend ?


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

bindings are for sure not unisex anymore


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

S.Midd.92 said:


> bindings are for sure not unisex anymore


Maybe I should glue the boots to the board then..... I am trying to make fun of it but this situation is not fun at all .....

It seems like I should stick with the men boots and just buy whatever look not too ugly...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Flux bindings are Unisex and start at size small which should fit your boot...Theyre a great binding with a good selection.


----------



## filoux51 (Dec 2, 2010)

I had the Flo Flite 2 in mind. What do you think ?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Salomon Optima or F22W for women's boots. Top of the line Salomon.


----------

